# *CANAL RD ACTION - Southern Mudd Junkies*



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

Here is our latest video from Canal Rd. The white renegade 1000 has the new 32.5" outlaws as well! Enjoy guys!

LAST OF A DYIN' BREED - Southern Mudd Junkies - CANAL RD - Lynyrd Skynyrd - YouTube


----------



## 750brutus (May 7, 2012)

Can't watch video. Why?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Awesome!!!! (Watched on iPad just fine)


----------

